# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Repositorio de nematodos contribuye al bienestar de la agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por: Jan Suszkiw, 4 de enero 2010*     _La Colección Nacional de Nematodos del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU,_ _dirigido por zoólogo David Chitwood, provee identificaciones expertas de nematodos_ _y ayuda a salvaguardar la agricultura estadounidense._ 
Científicos del Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) en Beltsville, Maryland, administran un tipo de seguro muy extraordinario: 43.000 platinas y frascos que contienen todos tipos de los organismos llamados nematodos, desde la plaga más costosa de la soya, _Heterodera glycines_, hasta las especies que se alimentan en las bacterias y que podrían ser útiles en el control biológico de insectos. 
El repositorio, conocido como la Colección Nacional de Nematodos del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés), es una de los repositorios más grandes de su tipo, según David Chitwood, quien es líder del Laboratorio de Nematología mantenido por el ARS en Beltsville.  
Allí, seis científicos y otros empleados mantienen la colección para estudios sistemáticos, clasificaciones taxonómicas y propósitos de entrenamiento. También proveen identificación experta de especies para las agencias reguladores que tienen la responsabilidad de ayudar a proteger la agricultural estadounidense, tales como el Servicio de Inspección y Sanidad Agropecuaria (APHIS por sus siglas en inglés) del USDA. 
EL repositorio recibe muchos especímenes de nematodos juntos con peticiones para la identificación de ellos. En el 2008, por ejemplo, el microbiólogo Zafar A. Handoo del ARS identificó aproximadamente 700 muestras, incluyendo aproximadamente 300 muestras enviadas por APHIS de puertos de entrada o de inspecciones domésticas.  
Un ejemplo bien conocido ocurrió en el 2000, cuando científicos del laboratorio se reunieron con una delegación brasileña visitante como resultado de una prohibición por el gobierno del Brasil contra la importación del trigo estadounidense a causa de preocupaciones sobre la introducción en el Brasil del nematodo agallador del trigo,_ Anguina tritici_.  
Un punto decisivo ocurrió cuando los investigadores con el ARS descubrieron una platina de un espécimen que un inspector portuario presentó en el 1953. Una búsqueda de la base de datos reveló que el género del espécimen fue _Anguina_, la planta huésped del nematodo era _Glyceria maxima,_ y más importante, el país de origen era el Brasil. Por consiguiente, el Brasil eliminó la prohibición, reabriendo un mercado con un valor de hasta 200 millones de dólares para el trigo estadounidense. 
Según Chitwood, sin esta platina, es posible que el mercado brasileño se habría podido perder para el trigo estadounidense. Esta situación demuestra la importancia de la colección de nematodos a la agricultura y al comercio de EE.UU. 
Distinguir entre las especies de nematodos pueden ser difíciles, porque muchos nematodos tienen partes parecidas, tales como las partes bucales, las puntas de cola, y otras características microscópicas útiles para identificación. Lea más sobre esta investigación en la revista 'Agricultural Research de enero del 2010. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del USDA. Esta investigación apoya la prioridad del USDA de promover la seguridad alimentaria internacional.   *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía ARROZ ¿Virús de la hoja blanca por Sogata ó NEMATODOS? Pujante industria ganadera en Brasil contribuye al cambio climático y destrucción del amazonas

----------

